# MY 125g mostly natural planted tank



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been keeping a 10g npt for a couple months now and have decided to up the ante a bit. I think I added a bit too much dirt but everything seems to be going well. I have a little algae problem and a small snail explosion (so much for snail free plants), but otherwise everything has grown well. I have attached a picture of day 3 and one form today.

I have penny wort, horn wort, watersprite, anabis, java moss and a couple more species in there. I know it need to be trimmed, but I'm waiting to set up the 125 and use these plants.

Now for the 125g. Attached are some pictures of the tank on my DIY stand. I forgot to take pictures during the build unfortunately. My plans are:

Shop lights w/ 40W CFLs x7
Miracle Grow Organic soil
blasting media/paving sand/pebbles
a couple pieces of driftwood

I was thinking about using a SUNSUN UV Canister filter and diy CO2 if need be.

For fish I am going for some angels, a mob of tetras, corys, maybe rams, apistos, mostly small stuff so i can keep alot of fish and still have a moderate to low fish load.

I plan to start setting up this week. I am going to have a grow in period to try to save a bit of money using clippings from what I already have.

any advice on filtration or a setup this large? 

I was also thinking about a DIY 3d background as well.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice stand and hood!

That is the biggest clamp-light-spiral-compact-fluorescent array I've ever seen. When you say 40W, do you mean incandescent equivalent?

I don't have any experience with tanks this large, but for filtration I think you are in multiple canister or sump territory.


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes they are 40W equivalent. I was going to build my own LED setup but the cost was prohibitive. 

It took a day each to build the stand and hood. The stand is at least 100lbs and it got dropped on my wife's finger during the move downstairs. She is the reason it looks so nice, I build, but don't paint. 

I was thinking of using a second canister is needed, I have a Fluval 305 on a 60g i plan on taking down after the 125g is setup. 

I am interested to know if anyone has used on of the Ebay UV filters and had luck with it. I think the UV filtration would be really nice if it kills the algae.

I've Diana's book and would like to stay as close to minimal (low tech) as possible, but I will make exceptions to ensure that the tanks inhabitants thrive.


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with Black Diamond blasting media as a topper? I have read a lot about it some people swear by it other say not to use it. 

I picked some up the other day and have been trying to clean it ever since. I have probably run 200g of water through it and still have bits of oily residue popping up on the surface of the bucket I am using.

Should I just forget the black sand cheap alternative and go with PFS or something less likely to have petroleum in it? Or will enough rinsing eventually make this stuff useful?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Love the light hood. I've been working on ideas for that.


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Bruce!

I'd offer to send you the plans, but I made it up as I went. In hindsight I wish I had made the middle of the hood a door also. More access is always better. As for the lights I originally wanted to DIY some LEDs but i couldn't bring myself to spend that much, even if they are worth it.

I have recently put CFLs in 7 5ks and there seems to be plenty of light getting to the bottom, but I'm sure that will change when I add water.

We shall see I have some plants coming this week so i will know sooner than later.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

herb_remington said:


> Anyone have any experience with Black Diamond blasting media as a topper? I have read a lot about it some people swear by it other say not to use it.
> 
> I picked some up the other day and have been trying to clean it ever since. I have probably run 200g of water through it and still have bits of oily residue popping up on the surface of the bucket I am using.
> 
> Should I just forget the black sand cheap alternative and go with PFS or something less likely to have petroleum in it? Or will enough rinsing eventually make this stuff useful?


Herb, I've never used the Black Diamond, but several people in our club really like it.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

I use the black diamond and love it. Although I have yet to use it as a cap. But I use it by itself with root tabs and I get great growth, I used Pfs as a cap in my 75 and regret using a light cap over a dark substrate as the dark makes its way to the top. Great build and I look forward to seeing this


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Tattoedfool there is about 3 days of work in that stand. Hopefully I can make the interior of the tank look as good as the exterior.

I should have some pictures this when I get my hard scape and plants. 

The black diamond sand looks good, but it never seems to be clean no mater how much water i run through it. Every time i stir it up more oil surfaces.

Question: Is 1.5" of substrate too much? After adding some clay litter and oyster shells to the MGOC I have approximately 1.5" of soil on the bottom of the tank. Right now its just dirt so it wont be to bad to take some out. It is also wet and a bit fluffy, but I don't expect it to settle too much more.

Thanks in advance


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

Is the soil well mineralized? Either way, less wouldn't hurt, I used around an inch on mine without any problems.
-Andrew


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

No the soil is not minealized. I removed the sticks and made an attempt but the weather would not cooperate. The soil was left outside for a few weeks, but never really dried out before it got wet again.

I did remove about 1/2 an inch last night, so I now have an inch of MGOC mixed with some clay as my substrate. 

I have some plants coming today hopefully, so the fun should begin soon!


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Plants arrived Wednesday, thanks Asukawashere! Planted them. set up some hardscape and took a few pictures. No, the bowl and plate are not a permanent fixture.... I have another piece of wood coming for the left side. I also have some more plants coming next week. So far everything looks good.

Bits and pieces floating around but the filter should get them eventually. The SunSun from Ebay was broken and would not create suction. I found out that one of the latches was cracked. I am waiting for the return paperwork from the seller, I don't think ill be purchasing an SunSun again.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a sun/sun filter, I love it.


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

I read a lot of good reviews and bad but figured I'd give it a try. I think I am getting a replacement dsk for now my opinion is based on a defective filter. Maybe it will change if Ivey one that works. I as looking forward to it. It has a uv internal if filter that I thought might be helpful


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

herb_remington said:


> a small snail explosion (so much for snail free plants), but otherwise everything has grown well.


Doing a salt bath dip on your plants will eradicate import snails. It's a good idea to do this anyway if you ever plan on having shrimp because some grower/exporters will use a metallic/chemical dip on plants to eradicate snails and even traces of it will kill inverts like prize shrimp. The salt bath can also kill any stage worm-type parasite that might be lurking in the plant as well. If you are highly suspicious of parasites infesting the plants you can also dissolve a heaping tablespoon of garlic powder into the salt mix.

A quarter cup of epsom salts dissolved in 1 gallon of warm (90degree)water. Submerge the plant for a couple of seconds, shake it off and then drop it into another bucket containing aged (or at least partly aged) clear water. Then rinse them all in another bucket of aged water.

An aquarium I worked at called this 'Spice'.


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. Been a little busy, so I haven't posted an update in a while. Lost a few cardinals, but my 8 cories are doing well. I cant find them in the expanse they call home by they wiggle by every no and then.

Here are a few pictures of the tank as of today. I have had 3 jungle vals melt completely, but 1 seems to be stating anew, I have a few other plants with brown leaves here and there but most everything else seems fine. I also learned that i hate floating hornwort it gets tangled in everything.

one day i will have to learn how to post pictures in the text section, instead of attaching them


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

a second post with the rest of the pics. a full view and some close up of the browning/wilting/melting.


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

herb_remington said:


> a second post with the rest of the pics. a full view and some close up of the browning/wilting/melting.


Have you read Diana Walstads book yet? While reading it I discovered why, 20 years ago, my Corkscrew Val was dying in my 30 long while it was doing fine in my 55.. with less light.

It was because I kept duckweed in my 30 and had none in my 55. There was an allopathic reaction between the two that I was unaware of untill I read the book. You could be having the same sort of thing going on in your tank.

Here is a paper on allopathy. http://el.erdc.usace.army.mil/elpubs/pdf/tra95-1.pdf to give you an idea of what it is.


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

I have read the book, twice before I ever tried a dirted tank. I referred to it throughout the build up of my 10g and 125g. 

I received 10 more jungle vals since the first few melted and they are doing fine. I believe that my water was too hard or they were just unhappy being moved. 

My tap water is soft with high KH so I added a few things to get the GH up, but I miscalculated and my GH was astronomical for a couple days, until i could change enough water to get it to around 8ish. Since then even 1 of the melted vals is coming back.

All of my other plants look better too. Thanks for all you support I appreciate every bit of insight. I do think Allelopathy is possibly killing a couple plants, but that is why you plant a variety right? to see what will flourish and what will not.

I've been away from home and my wife has sent me some encouraging pictures. My dwarf sag is growing, so is my Amazon sword, the jungle vals, penywort and several others. I will post some updates when I get home. 

My 7 cories are also buzzing about when I can find them in all that room.

Thanks


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Here are some more pics. I have some new growth and some new tank inhabitants. 15 HY 511 Tetras! They look great darting around the tank.

I had a very mild case of Green Hair Algae that i removed from everything but some moss that it was entangled in. 

Should I get shrimp or SAE to combat this? Or should I dose CO2 and lower my lighting? Or could it have the tiny bloom been associated with the recent additions of fish? 

I run the lights about 13 hours with 360W for 2.9W per gallon. My PH is 7.6, GH is 13, Ammonia maybe .25, nitrite and nitrate 0.

I do follow Diana's advice to give the tank a "siesta" so I set the timer for 6 on 2 off and 7 on.

I have almost no floating plants atm. I was using hornwort but it got tangled in everything. I have a few leaves of fogbit that are growing well and I hope they will multiply.

Just want to be rid of the hair algae, i like it about as much as hornwort and for the same reasons....

and yes unfortunately my tank is scratched, but it was that way when it got it


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

It is all looking great


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the algae at this point. Just keep after it with removal and tank maintenance. The tank is looking very nice!


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks!! 

I am thinking about a bit of remodleingnow that some of the plants are growing out. I had a plan in mind but I was not completely sure of all the variety of plants i had. I also have a few plants in my 10g trial tank id like to move in there especially a Alternanthera reineckii 'cardinalis' that has become emergent. While not as red as i could be it is still really nice.

What constitutes a moderate fish load? right now i have 25 fish and some snails in the tank, (18 HY 511 Tertas and 7 corys) I would like to add at least a pair of bolivian rams and a few angels. Will I have room? I love the mob of tetras they are great to watch swimming around the tank. I was trying for an SA look with Cardinals in mind, but they did not keep well.

Thanks Again!!


----------



## ROYWS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

It really looks like it's coming along very nicely. You can see the transformation from the earlier pics to the more recent ones


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you.

I amazed at how well everything is doing.
Here are a few more pictures.
I finally learned how to post them in the thread

My new angels




sorry for the quality they wont hold still and the water is yellow from tannins
the HY 511 tetras:


and last but not least some more tank pictures
right:


middle:


left:


thanks for looking. Thing are going to change a bit Monday, I am getting some more plants from Herns and will be remodeling a bit. Going to try to make things look a little less random and move some of the taller plants to the back. I also want to clear the middle a bit. So far all of my plants are APC member delivered. Thanks for the great plants!!


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Ive been reading about filtration on the forums lately and found a lot of people advocating more filtration in NPTs than Diana's book recommends. I have also read the post where Diana herself says more filtration cant hurt. So my question begins:

I have a magnum 350 canister filter running nothing but mechanical filtration. After reading the forums I purchased another magnum 350 with the biowheels. 

I am wondering how to set them up. They come with polishing filter which i have recently used and really like the results of.

Should I run some media in filter with the biowheels and just use the polishing filter in the other? media in both? no biowheels? not really sure I used to just dump things in my other canister to match the pictures....lol 

My plants are growing well, the fish look good, The additional filter was to try to make things more better.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iziko (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

So It nearly 1 month since I've set up the tank. So here are a few pictures and my current specs because everyone loves pictures. Maybe I should have made a journal.....

Filters:
magnum 350
magnum 350 pro

Lighting:
7 shop lights with 13w CFLs on 6hrs off 2hrs on 6hrs

substrate:
MGOC with kitty litter and oyster shells capped with black diamond blasting media.

Stocking:
5 Angelfish (may have to change if they pair, but they are still little)
13 hy511 Tetras
5 Serpae Tetras (wife's addition, they seem to busy to nip)
7 spotted corys
7 amano shrimp (i put them in there, but i have not seen them since)
pond snails
10 assassin snails

Plants: 
lots. i have a list, but its too many to type happily.

and now for the pictures! My wife took 40+ with her nice camera ill post the ones I like best. 43 might be too many...lol. here is a link to the album if your interested. http://s156.photobucket.com/user/herb_remington/slideshow/

















Wish i knew how to make them larger, but until then enjoy!


----------

